
Ask HN: Recommendations for workflow management software - wuliwong
I am currently looking for a solution (and considering creating our own) for managing workflow processes in our real estate company.<p>We start with a list of properties that have automated valuations and then it begins a journey through 6 different departments including &quot;Offers&quot;, &quot;Closings&quot;, &quot;Remodeling&quot;, etc.<p>Each department has a workflow that is essentially a series of &quot;if this then that&quot; type tasks. Most are very simple like &quot;Check if the property has a lien.&quot; The choice of task after this depends on the answer to the question.<p>Other considerations are integrations to third party applications like Quickbooks and Calendars.<p>I am new to this industry, so any suggestions would be welcomed. I&#x27;m actually quite excited by the prospects of building a system from scratch but for the company&#x27;s sake, I don&#x27;t want to reinvent the wheel if there is an existing solution that meets our needs.
======
arkitaip
What you are looking for is a real estate CRM solution. Check out Property
Base [0] for a hosted solution.

If you like to invest/waste time and money on a tailor made solution,
Wordpress offers a solid platform. If it powers your site it might as well
power your CRM, right? You could use plugins like Toolset [1], Pods [2] and
more [3] to save lots of time.

[0] [https://www.propertybase.com/](https://www.propertybase.com/)

[1] [http://wp-types.com/](http://wp-types.com/)

[2] [https://pods.io/](https://pods.io/)

[3] [http://www.wpexplorer.com/wordpress-editorial-
workflow/](http://www.wpexplorer.com/wordpress-editorial-workflow/)

~~~
coreymaass
We've seen a lot of people use our Kanban board WordPress plugin [0] for lots
of different work flows - CRM, sales, and editorial being the biggest after
project management. Sorry for the self promotion, but I think it's related.

[https://KanbanWP.com](https://KanbanWP.com)

------
rkcf
Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but I use kanboard [1] for my
project management. I like it because you can add automation hooks, e.g. once
I close a task on one board, it can auto-move to another. So a dev task can
get moved over to an operations board to be deployed. It is a open source,
self hosted web app. There are several integrations and plugins out there for
different stuff.

[1] [https://kanboard.net/](https://kanboard.net/)

